# VHF



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Just ordered a fixed mount from GPS store
Standard Horizon GX1800GB VHF radio
IPX8 Submersible Design
$175.55 tax/shipping included 

Ment to order one last month (was over $200.00 + tax then)


----------

